# LED color temperature and wattage.



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

10000K LEDs are poor for growing plants. 6500K is better. 4000K even better.


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

Is the same also true with fluorescents?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes. Because the spectrum contains much more blue than red.


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

So lighting a 5 gallon with 5500 k generic CFLs should be relatively doable? Sorry if this is obvious, I haven't bounced ideas off of anyone in a while


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, though 3000K CFLs would probably grow them faster.


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

I will keep that in mind for the 5 gallon. I am considering this for my 38 gallon: http://m.ebay.com/itm/LED-Light-Mul...m-/251990218848?nav=SEARCH&varId=550855080039

What do you think? Is there anything it doesn't sound like I'm taking into account? Only the 5 gallon has co2 (DIY) and I don't plan on dosing the 38 gallon unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Underpowered but it should work for a 5g.


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

What would the best way to get medium lighting in a 38 gallon tank that's about 20 inches tall? Is fluorescent the way to go if I'm looking for medium lighting?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supahenzi said:


> What would the best way to get medium lighting in a 38 gallon tank that's about 20 inches tall? Is fluorescent the way to go if I'm looking for medium lighting?


Led is the way to go, adjustable to your tastes and the needs of your plants. If you go diy led I recommend you double or triple what you think you need to extend the life of the leds by running them at 20 to 30% of their max. This will also increase their overall efficiency. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

shrimpNewbie said:


> If you go diy led I recommend you double or triple what you think you need to extend the life of the leds by running them at 20 to 30% of their max. This will also increase their overall efficiency.


I wouldn't even know where to start with DIY led setups. Is it significantly cheaper than buying something like a finnex planted +?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supahenzi said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start with DIY led setups. Is it significantly cheaper than buying something like a finnex planted +?


I guess it depends on your needs, my overall cost for a 200w fixture is around 150, that's a light capable of high light over 30 inches deep. If you have a hood or canopy fixtures are typically cheaper and easier to make look nice. If you fancy building things you can make a high quality fixture for cheap. You're paying for the controller on those very underpowered lights. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the information. I'm not looking for too high of a light because I don't plan on dosing the val with co2. I have an old hood with an 18inch t8. I think I might go hoodless with maybe a partial glass cover. What would be the best type of fixtures to look Into? Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I'm partial to led and metal halide, if you don't need high light a build my led fixture may be a good choice, or go with ledgroup buy their heat sink is awesome and they have great deal on leds. Now if you're not big into diy, which I totally understand, a finnex may work fine for you assuming your tank isn't too deep. Another option are lights like the marsaqua leds, very cheap very easy to adjust spectrum they're 120 watt leds with dimmers on the blue and white channels. I like running just the whites after noon blue and white in the morning

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/165W-Dimmable...f-Coral-SPS-LPS-Lamp-/251495773757?nav=SEARCH would one of these suffice for a 36 inch long/20 inch deep aquarium? Is the only method of mounting to hang it?


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

Is something like this more appropriate? http://m.ebay.com/itm/36-48-IR-Remo...or-Coral-Reef-Marine-/261718657173?nav=SEARCH


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

Thought I would bump this. Looking for affordable suggestions to give medium light to a 36 inch by 20 tall by 12 inch wide tank. Thanks.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supahenzi said:


> Thought I would bump this. Looking for affordable suggestions to give medium light to a 36 inch by 20 tall by 12 inch wide tank. Thanks.


You can use a marsaqua or galaxy hydro led they only cost 82 bucks and have 2 channels a blue and white, the white channel is absolutely perfect for plant tanks and it's dimmable

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supahenzi said:


> Thought I would bump this. Looking for affordable suggestions to give medium light to a 36 inch by 20 tall by 12 inch wide tank. Thanks.










This is a single marsaqua 165w led on a 29g tank, it's set at approx 40% intensity and only the white channel is on, high off the water, I get high light at the substrate hence the algae growth is insane. But it's a brackish tank so I don't mind the algae 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

shrimpNewbie said:


> =1448425987"]
> This is a single marsaqua 165w led on a 29g tank, it's set at approx 40% intensity and only the white channel is on, high off the water, I get high light at the substrate hence the algae growth is insane. But it's a brackish tank so I don't mind the algae
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Does it come with a dimmer or would I need to add that? Is the algae growth high bc it is relatively sparsely planted or should I expect similar issues?


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

The 165 watt mars aqua is only 16 inches long, does that make it absolutely necessary to hang it? I can't find the galaxy hydro for under $100.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supahenzi said:


> The 165 watt mars aqua is only 16 inches long, does that make it absolutely necessary to hang it? I can't find the galaxy hydro for under $100.


Definitely hang it, if you have a canopy it will work. It covers a 24x24 foot print easily, I've also made the 16 inch fixture work on a 40b 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supahenzi said:


> Does it come with a dimmer or would I need to add that? Is the algae growth high bc it is relatively sparsely planted or should I expect similar issues?


The algae growth is because it's partial salt water, the java moss is barely holding on so I turned the light up like crazy to get the algae started just to get some green on the rocks. It comes with the dimmer for each channel

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

shrimpNewbie said:


> supahenzi said:
> 
> 
> > The 165 watt mars aqua is only 16 inches long, does that make it absolutely necessary to hang it? I can't find the galaxy hydro for under $100.
> ...


I don't have a canopy and the ceiling is very high... Is there a certain galaxy hydro model I should look for? I'd love to get a Black Friday deal on some lights somewhere


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

The 165w black boxes are all you need, galaxy may be a little pricy for what they are, marsaqua on the other hand is nice and cheap, you can always make a cheap light bar

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

I'm feeling close to the end of all my questions! What is a light bar? Thank you SO much for all your help! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supahenzi said:


> I'm feeling close to the end of all my questions! What is a light bar? Thank you SO much for all your help! I truly appreciate it!


A bar you run behind your tank usually attached to your stand to hang the light from
And of course is no problem=)

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

I'm not sure I know how I'd manage that sort of rig from what I just saws searching light bar on the forums. Do I really need something this heavy duty for a low tech tank with no intention of CO2 injection?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Only if you ever intend to upgrade, if you want to spend the money finnix planted+ 24/7 seems nice and has mounting legs so no hanging

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

My son set up a 20 gallon long several months ago and I suggested a Finnex Stingray after researching here. Just came back from a visit with him and was very impressed with his tank and that light. $53, has white, red and blue LED and the plants and fish look great. The pennywort, Anubias, crypt, moss and java fern I gave him are growing well and the tank is algae free. I was thinking it might be a bit too much light as the tank is only 12" tall but the pennywort does some shading. He is dosing same as I did for my 5 gallon years ago, I mixed NPK together and micros and he gives a couple pinches of each at water change time.


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

What makes this, http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=252134861925&varId=550973802858 , the first light I posted, so different from the finnex planted series? Most of the stats seem the same?


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

I really want to buy this today, anyone know of other good deals on lights today?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

The control, it is also meant for fish only with live rock "fowlr". So there's that. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## supahenzi (May 24, 2015)

I ended up ordering the planted plus 24/7 at a pretty good deal. Those mars aqua lights are probably something I will look into for another tank at some point in time. Thanks so much for your help, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

supahenzi said:


> I ended up ordering the planted plus 24/7 at a pretty good deal. Those mars aqua lights are probably something I will look into for another tank at some point in time. Thanks so much for your help, I'll keep you posted.


Post up a pic once you set her up=) try out the 247 mode it's cool

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

That one linked to says:
PAR Value:28PAR for Lens can output more PAR
Recommend Height Above Water: 12"-16"

1. That Chinese stuff is usually overrated,
2. 28 PAR at 12" is not even solid medium light


----------

